# whos my target market??? help!!!



## kingofpop0707 (Apr 4, 2007)

hi can you help me define my target market ? how i would write it in words, if my t-shirts were like house of hollands tshirst wat is ther target market ??
can someone please help !

thankyou


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

What?


----------



## kingofpop0707 (Apr 4, 2007)

hi when a tshirt business starts they need to no the market they are selling to ? i was wondering how to go about putting this on paper have you seen house of holland t-shirts? they sell statement and slogan t-shirts so wat is ther target market? 16 - 30 ? male female? 

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kingofpop0707 said:


> hi when a tshirt business starts they need to no the market they are selling to ? i was wondering how to go about putting this on paper have you seen house of holland t-shirts? they sell statement and slogan t-shirts so wat is ther target market? 16 - 30 ? male female?
> 
> thanks


I've never seen house of holland shirts.

Can you describe in more detail the type of shirts you are wanting to sell?

Statement and slogan, but that doesn't tell us much  Funny, political, offensive, industry specific, etc.

Who do you think would like your shirts?


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I love house of holland. I would say that they target the college/post college group, so maybe 18-28 would be a good estimate.

The look doesn't work for people younger or older than that general age group. ^_~


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay - I looked at their site - now I don't want to sound rude, but is this a real question? You can't figure out who their target market is by looking at their site?


----------



## kingofpop0707 (Apr 4, 2007)

so what interests would you say customers have who purchase from house of holland and what sort of lifestyle they live??

thanks everyone!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kingofpop0707 said:


> so what interests would you say customers have who purchase from house of holland and what sort of lifestyle they live??
> 
> thanks everyone!


What interests would YOU say they have in common? Then we can build on what you have already


----------

